# dragging front brakes



## jon2 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi- This is a conundrum that i hope someone has a lead on.
92 sentra xe. New master cylinder, front rotors, pads, and calipers,
new shoes, etc on rear. The system has been bled well, does not appear
to have any restricted lines, the brake switch is in a "high" position and is
not restricting free play.
Over a distance of several miles, or 10-15 minutes of local driving,
the front brakes begin to drag. i can feel the pedal getting higher. by cracking
the front bleed screws a tad, the brakes release, and i can make it home.
I'm wondering if its possible that the brake booster is at fault, or the proportioning valve. The booster is holding vacuum, but just say that if the spring were worn out, or a check valve bad in it, could it do that to the system,i.e. pressureize the front brakes. I should probably have measured the output rod length of the booster before putting in the mc, so i may do that next, though i dont want to buy anymore parts unless they're needed.
The reason i suspected the vacuum booster is because it almost seems
that it doesnt depend on how often or hard that i activate the brakes, but how long i'm driving the car, that causes the brakes to start dragging.
Any clues or insights would be appreciated. I'm only online once a day,
so be patient for a reply to a reply. cheers jon2


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

That sounds like the brake hoses are collapsing inside and not letting the fluid return to the master cylinder when released, which would keep the front brakes applied. Did you install new hoses when you replaced the calipers? This doesn't sound like a booster or one-way valve issue; usually an issue with one of them will cause a hard brake feel (like having manual brakes instead of power) and not cause the brakes to remain engaged. Did you use genuine Nissan or aftermarket parts? I've used some cheap aftermarket pads in the past that had either linings that were too thick or the backing plates of the pads were poorly manufactured and fit too tight, causing me having to file down them down to fir properly and slide freely in the anti-rattle clips. Also, make sure you lubricate the end tabs of the pads and slots of the anti-rattle clips with the proper type PBC grease, as per Nissan recommendations.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Sounds like a bad hose, especially if opening the bleeders fixes the issue. A bad booster will cause a hard pedal. A bad hose can let fluid in, but not out, causing a slow-acting bind.


----------



## jon2 (Jul 19, 2012)

Wow, those are two things I didnt think of. No, i did not change the hoses
(and they're probably the originals) and i did not grease the tabs of the backing plates where they slide in the clips. I'm also remembering that i
noticed the fit was kind of tight. Gonna do it all, starting with the pads
and clips, maybe file them a little if needed, and grease them w/ the right stuff.
I'm sure the parts i used were aftermarket, though they came from reputable sources -NAPA and Advance. Hopefully replacing the hoses and 
going over the pads, etc, will fix it. Thanks much, i'll let you know how it turns out jon2


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You could get new hardware for the front brakes; it's sold as a kit. You don't file the clips to make them fit; you file the end tabs of the pads, as needed, to fit. I'm not a big fan of Advance Auto Parts brake pads. Their new Wearever platinum ceramics seem pretty good; I used them in a pinch and they came with new clips and lube and powder coated backing plates. Their Wearever Gold's are a bit inconsistant and tend to squeek a few months after installing them. The only ones they sell I'd recommend are the Wagner brand pads. Same with NAPA; they sell good pads as well as cheap pads. I usually stick with Akebono Ceramics (Akebono is an OE supplier of brakes to Nissan) or Raybestos Professional series ceramics.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Yep, take the pad ends to the grinder to clean them up a bit. Don't worry about taking too much off (within reason). The grease will take up any excess space.


----------



## Xproject187 (Mar 6, 2006)

*1992 Nissan Sentra Dragging Calipers Fixed*

After putting new Brakes on my 92Sentra,I was seeing the exact same issue.
#1.Pulling to the rite
#2.Wouldn't roll out the driveway without giving it a lil gas(it never did that before).
#3.Seemed like I had a loss of power.

The idea about cleaning the Brake-Pad Tabs caused me to inspect the little metal bracketts that the Brake Pads sit on. After all they are 20yr old OEM parts.
So I removed em & put a wire-brush attachment on my Dremell & cleaned em up.
Then I took the shimms out that were on my old Brake Pads & left em off.
Now it seems to be fine & free-wheeling again,so I just wanted to say thanX for the heads-up,"it's seems to have worked for my Sentras dragging calipers.
Xproject187


----------



## Xproject187 (Mar 6, 2006)

.
I Guess I spoke too soon,cause the free-wheeling only lasted for that one day & now it's dragging again.
Xcuse me for hijacking this thread ?
It's just that I really thought the tips had helped & wanted to let you-all know,as well as say thank you.
So Yeah I'll start my own thread.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

If master cylinder piston is all the way back, ie pedal towards highest, then the fluid will not be trapped and you cant cause this from hydraulic pressure. however changing the master cylinder at same time means it could be defective !!!
So since this has happened to two people when changing brake pads / hardware check hardware as suggested above, tight fitting pads and or a caliper that will not retract/ slide all the way back.


----------



## doltukun (Oct 14, 2012)

thanks for all the information guys


----------

